# New PSE's



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Any thought on the new X-Force Dream Season Bows or any of the X-Force bows?......I shoot a Mathews now and was wondering if they shoot anything like them......I know I have to go shoot them to see for myself.....But was just looking for some feedback......Mack


----------



## obeRON (Dec 15, 2007)

I shot one of the X-Force bows and it shot nothing like a Mathews. I felt major recoil in my hand and it was a very rough drawing bow. Some I sure will disagree but I have shot a Mathews now for 10+ years and I have found nothing as smooth and easy to draw out there yet.


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

Draw cycle will be much smoother on the Mathews for sure but the X's are a powerhouse of stored energy.

I didn't notice any handshock, vibration or noise but the draw was definitley stiffer....it loads quick and keeps it up till it dumps quickly into the valley wheras the Mathews is a gradual increase to peak and a nice little dip into the back wall.

But the speed has to come from somwhere.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

I also have a Hoyt Ultratech, So it sounds like it might pull and shoot a little bit more like it.....Thanks for the input......Mack


----------



## obeRON (Dec 15, 2007)

They are extremely fast no doubt about that


----------



## Tom (mich) (Jan 17, 2003)

I bought an 09 Dream Season X-Force one week ago, and have maybe 100 shots through it.

If you're seeking smoothness, you simply can't compare it to a solocam bow. I wouldn't call the draw cycle harsh, but it ain't smooth. I've shot Bowtechs for the past 3 seasons with the binary cams, and I can tell you that the draw cycle is very similar to those. As stated earlier, all that power has to come from somewhere. The thing is scary fast, and it's substantially quieter than my Bowtech. I find it has zero handshock.

When I researched new bows, I had it narrowed down to the Matthews Reezen, the Hoyt AM 32, and the Dream Season. I eliminated the Matthews due to a harsher draw cycle, and noticeable hand shock. Based on performance and feel, the Hoyt and PSE were dead even in my book.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I checked out the new X Forces this weekend. Pretty nice! I like the draw, but it is aggressive. Most Mathews will be smoother, but to me the drenalin, and DXT have a horrible draw cycle, but I'm used to Binary's and hybrids which to me offer a much nicer (yet stiffer) draw cruve. I also checked out the Reezen 6.5......yuck! This bow should not carry the Mathews name....it should have an asterik next to it!:lol: Balances poorly and draws worse. You can definitely tell it is a serious compromise bow for Mathews...they needed a fast single cam and they got it. If that is what it takes to get speed from a single cam....no thanks! The X-force is faster, smoother and offers less recoil and noise on the one I tested than the Reezen. The older slower Mathews will be smooth but lack of speed is the trade off. If shootable controllable speed is important to you, stick with one of the hybrid or binary bows, including the the new Mathews Monster when it hits the shelves. Even Mathews knows the single cam cannot compete, hence their McPherson line up.


----------



## SaluteYourGeneral (Feb 16, 2009)

Ya they look great but just buy a BowTech, you'll be happy that you did when your PSE falls apart.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

SaluteYourGeneral said:


> Ya they look great but just buy a BowTech, you'll be happy that you did when your PSE falls apart.



Kind of Ironic posting that with the label General in your handle isn't it? Bowtech, falls apart, General..........

:lol::lol:


----------



## hartofthethumb (Apr 11, 2008)

Swamp Monster said:


> Kind of Ironic posting that with the label General in your handle isn't it? Bowtech, falls apart, General..........
> 
> :lol::lol:


Thats exactly what I was thinking:yikes:


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Kelly Johnson said:


> Draw cycle will be much smoother on the Mathews for sure but the X's are a powerhouse of stored energy.
> 
> I didn't notice any handshock, vibration or noise but the draw was definitley stiffer....it loads quick and keeps it up till it dumps quickly into the valley wheras the Mathews is a gradual increase to peak and a nice little dip into the back wall.
> 
> But the speed has to come from somwhere.


 Rite on with this one!


----------



## WayupNorth (Mar 8, 2007)

I own a Switchback XT and the X-Force 6" both 70 lb 29" . The X-Force is the one love to shoot
weather it is hunting or 3-D, but far the best bow I have ever owned. The switchback is a sweet shooting
bow also very smooth. I have a ripcord arrow rest on the Matthews which works flawless but I tried in 
on a Vectrix and was not as successful. I wonder if anybody out there has been able to setup a ripcord 
on a X-force with similar Draw Length as mine. Thanks


----------



## madmike22 (Aug 29, 2007)

obeRON said:


> I shot one of the X-Force bows and it shot nothing like a Mathews. I felt major recoil in my hand and it was a very rough drawing bow. Some I sure will disagree but I have shot a Mathews now for 10+ years and I have found nothing as smooth and easy to draw out there yet.


 
Apparently you havent shot the dxt or the reezon 6.5. Does the x force have a stiffer draw cycle, yeah some. But it is pretty decent draw cycle for a bow that fast. I also have shot it and spent alot of time with it and there was very little hand shock and no noticable vibration. The dxt has way more vibration than the x force. Dont even get me started on how terrible the reezon 6.5 is. That is one bow mathews should have never built. The draw cycle is one of the worst, the torgue is so bad you cant shoot it all day like i can most other bows. Is the x force for everyone? No but it i was to choose i would take the x force over the reezon without thinking about.


----------



## MichiganPronghorn (Feb 9, 2009)

Try out the new Bow madness if you want a smooth drawing and shooting solo cam, it shoots way better than the new Mathews Reezen as it shoots like a frickin mule!


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

Those x-forces look extremely tight on the draw. For so much power in such a tiny frame I guess they would have to be though. 

I have not personally shot one, but a friend of mines dad bought on this past season, it took him a little while to get used to it, but i believe he really enjoys it now. I went with the new Martin Firecat Pro X. I love it


----------



## Nick_B (Sep 29, 2008)

If anyone tells you an X-FORCE has hand shock, then they have no clue what hand shock is. The X-Force has 2 negative points:

1 for a harsh draw cycle and 2 is the name on it. For some reason people love to hate PSE. I have owed a Darton, a Diamond, and now own 2 PSEs and looking to buy a 2009 PSE Omen.


----------



## SVTFAN03 (Feb 2, 2009)

Nick_B said:


> If anyone tells you an X-FORCE has hand shock, then they have no clue what hand shock is. The X-Force has 2 negative points:
> 
> 1 for a harsh draw cycle and 2 is the name on it. For some reason people love to hate PSE. I have owed a Darton, a Diamond, and now own 2 PSEs and looking to buy a 2009 PSE Omen.


PSE did have a rough time a while back and some people still dislike them however they have been in my opinion the leaders for a while now and no longer need to rely on their sister company Archery Research as they axed them as of this year. The x-force is a great bow and mathews is trying to catch everyone else now. Look at the Monster's they just look like a clone of the x-force to me just a smaller brace height to edge them past the x-force in speed so they can say their the fastest. I get sick of brand loyalty and if mathews can beat out pse do it but don't copy them. But until then every time i purchase a bow i shoot all of them i can and decide by what i think is the best regardless of brand name. And the reezen is in no way a comparison to bows of years past i think they took a step backwards.


----------



## Rouxballs (Dec 2, 2008)

I have a Reflex Buckskin but I was hearing lots of good things about Martin Bows--anyone have any thoughts on Martin bows?


----------

